
Show HN: Exanaview Author – Real-Time Augmented Reality Spatial Authoring App - ledell61bar
Product Site: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.exanaview3d.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.exanaview3d.com&#x2F;</a><p>Exanaview Author is an Augmented Reality Spatial Authoring App that basically turns the real world environment into an immersive 3D canvas that can be carved, reshaped, and have objects placed into it, all in real-time.<p>- Users can change the size and shape of a real world environment by cutting openings in the walls, floor, and ceiling and creating spaces inside the openings.<p>- Users can also convert any existing objects in the real world environment into a 3D AR model and manipulate it.<p>The app is powered by Exanaview, a patent pending real-time 3D modeling engine that basically brings sketch-up style authoring directly to an AR device such as a smart phone, tablet, headset, or smart glasses.<p>The IOS app is available here: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.exanaview3d.com&#x2F;exanaview-author" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.exanaview3d.com&#x2F;exanaview-author</a><p>Comments and feedback on the app are welcome!  You can submit them here: development@exanaview3d.com
======
ledell61bar
Some more details:

The problem being solved:

Current AR objects don't utilize the physical space of the real world
environment.

\- AR object placement in the physical environment is obstructive, often
blocking the user’s view of the physical environment.

\- AR objects appear to "float" and not look natural within the real world
environment.

\- Occlusion helps to convey immersion, but the AR content still doesn't
efficiently utilize the physical space of the real world environment.

The Solution:

Exanaview is an Augmented Reality Spatial Authoring Technology that applies
real-time modeling to the real world environment along with occlusion effects
to create AR spaces that are embedded in the structures of the real world
environment.

\- This allows AR objects to be inserted into the authored AR regions to
correctly utilize the real world environment's physical space.

\- The AR objects are embedded into the physical structures of the real world
environment and don't block the user's view of the physical environment.

\- The AR objects look more natural within the real world environment.

The Applications:

\- Architecture Engineering Construction (AEC): Author and edit designs in the
real world environment to validate them.

\- Interior Design: Author and change floor, wall, and ceiling decorations.
Author and change structures and fixtures.

\- Renovation: Modify and restructure the physical layout of the real world
environment. Add additional rooms, floors, and/or expand rooms.

\- Travel/Recreation/Sports/Entertainment (Airports,museums,arenas,theaters):
Spatially embed 3D objects and information throughout the physical
environment.

See demos of the Exanaview Technology here:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0saGV54vMrE7CxB4hM9FOg/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0saGV54vMrE7CxB4hM9FOg/videos)

